# my monster 14 point



## justhavnfun (Nov 2, 2011)

wow.... congrats


----------



## rwatts (Sep 29, 2011)

U are the man!!! Congrads!


----------



## hunterGL (Sep 22, 2011)

Yaaaa it was my first deer with a bow and first buck


----------



## Guardian Shoote (Jan 11, 2007)

wow nice deer


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

That was your first? What a giant of a first deer! congrats


How much did it score?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Sweet dude


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

Wow!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Cool! Congrats. That's a heck of a first deer with a bow!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Awesome job bud!!!!


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

Your spoiled now for sure!


----------



## hunterGL (Sep 22, 2011)

Haas that was what people were telling me or saying if U pass deer up till u get a bigger one u will be waiting a long time


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

outdoorkid1 said:


> that was your first? What a giant of a first deer! Congrats
> 
> 
> how much did it score?


x2!!!!


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

Congratulations, did you shoot him in Ohio? If so why are you wearing orange during bow season?


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

Ssssswwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## BoHunter0210 (Oct 3, 2011)

Nice job!


----------



## 454CasullOhio (Jun 30, 2007)

Nice job HunterGL thats a beauty!


----------



## hunterGL (Sep 22, 2011)

Haas it was in Ohio and I was wearing orange just because my grandpa wanted me to. They told me wen could not score it till the rack dried but every one told me it would be in the 150 to 165 we had a roughf scoe in the 150es


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Very nice buck! Congrats


----------



## mathews_rage (Oct 10, 2010)

Congrats man that's a brute.


----------



## Bretz56 (Jul 16, 2006)

Looks like the parking lot of Fin? Nice buck!!


----------



## hunterGL (Sep 22, 2011)

Yaaaaa it was a the fin


----------



## Elwood (May 2, 2004)

Great deer bud....not much room to improve on that one....


----------



## texasbow15 (Jul 28, 2011)

What kind of bow do you use?


----------



## hunterGL (Sep 22, 2011)

Diamond razor edge


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

wow...


----------



## Hunterrich (Oct 26, 2011)

Great buck


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

good deal! that's a stud!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Congrats! How'd you stop shaking long enough to draw and shoot?


----------



## hunterGL (Sep 22, 2011)

I don't know it all happened so fast


----------



## BowmanPa (Oct 26, 2006)

Congrads on the Monster. He will be hard to beat.


----------

